# Teichbau / Welche Fische passen ?



## WernerS (10. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin neu bei Euch und stelle hier meinen Teich vor.

Auf dem Bild ( Juli ) noch im Rohbau ist er bis auf den Fischbesatz jetzt fertig.
Längste Länge ca. 5,00 m
größte Breite ca. 3,00 m
Inhalt: 7.000 Liter ( mit Uhr gemessen )
3 seitiger Pflanzrand ca. 40 cm tief und ca. 50 cm breit mit diversen Pflanzen
Tiefbereich ca. 2,50 m Durchmesser = 1,40 m tief
Technik: Oase biotec 10.1. Oase UVC Bitron 36 Watt, Pumpe Aquamax 10.000 L

Es soll ein Teich gleichermassen für Pflanzen und Fische sein.

Nachdem alles gepflanzt ist und das Wasser kristallklar ist möchte ich im Frühjahr Fische einbringen. Kois geht wahrscheinlich nicht, da der Teich zu klein ist. Und nur Goldies ist auch nicht schön.

Was empfielt Ihr Fachleute ?   

Gehen Rotfedern mit Goldies ? Rotfedern sind ja __ Oberflächenfische.
Später noch ein Sonnenbarsch hinzu zur Geburtenverwertung.

Gruß aus dem Oberbergischen Kreis

Werner


----------



## Chrisinger (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau / Welche Fische passen ?*

Hallo Werner.


Ich find Shubunkis ganz toll für deinen Teich KLICH

Zum thema Koi>ginge schon,nur musst du dir im Klaren sein,das der Koi eine menge dreck macht,den du dann mit grossem Technischen aufwand (Filtern) wieder "säubern" musst.Hast du ja zum teil schon....Koi sind anspruchsvoll

Auserdem sind dann deine Pflanzen ganz schnell wech gefressen.

LG Chris


----------



## jochen (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau / Welche Fische passen ?*

Hallo Werner,

Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen würden noch gehen,
von Koi und Goldorfen würde ich abraten.

Bei etwas Strömung und Sauerstoff im Teich gingen auch Erlritzen.


----------



## Dodi (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau / Welche Fische passen ?*

Hallo Werner!

Erst einmal: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!
Schön, daß Du zu uns gefunden hast! 

Dein Teich gefällt mir - das Bildchen hätte allerdings ruhig etwas größer sein können - so 600 x 800 Pixel bei max. 244 kb. 


Endlich mal ein Teich-Neuling, der nicht gleich nach der Fertigstellung des Teiches Fische einsetzt! Das ist leider selten und sehr lobenswert! 

Wenn Du Goldfische in Deinen Teich setzen möchtest, denk bitte daran, dass diese sich wie die "Karnickel" vermehren. Bei vielen anderen Teichbesitzern ist das ein großes Problem!

Schau Dir doch mal unsere Fische im Lexikon an, vielleicht findest Du da etwas passendes für Deinen Teich.

Von größeren Fischen wie Koi und Goldorfen würde ich auch abraten, dafür ist der Teich zu klein.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns hier im Forum!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau / Welche Fische passen ?*

Also ich denke bei der Grösse und der Filteranlage gehen auch 3 oder 4 Kois ohne Probleme.
Dann aber auch nichts anderes mehr : 

Meine Meinung



Gruss
Uwe


----------



## patty4 (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau / Welche Fische passen ?*

Hallo!

Rotfedern sind wirklich schön - ich habe selber welche.

Allerdings werden für Rotfedern größere Teiche empfohlen ( ca. 10m lang).
( Ist nicht meine Idee - steht im Fischbuch).

Rotfedern werden auch ca. 30 cm groß und sind ziemlich flinke Schwimmer...

Goldelritzen finde ich nicht schlecht. Hab ich auch. Die sind robust und nicht so scheu ( stammen auch nicht von der europäischen __ Elritze ab). Allerdings vermehrungsfreudig.... ( na, sind die Goldis ja wohl auch...).

Vom Verhalten her sind die im ganzen Teich unterwegs - mal unten, mal oben.


Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## Badener (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau / Welche Fische passen ?*

Hallo Werner,

herzlich willkommen hier im besten Forum weit und breit.

*Hier wird Dir geholfen*

Nun zu Deinem Teich:
Leider ist das Bild sehr klein, kann kaum was erkennen. Stell doch bitte noch
mehr und größere Bilder für uns rein.
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde weder Koi noch Goldorfen in Deinen Teich setzen.
Solange sie klein sind wird es Dein jetziger Filter alle mal schafffen, aber wehe wenn sie größer werden. Entweder Filter dazukaufen oder komplett neu aufrüsten. Dein jetziger wird dann hoffnungslos überfordert sein. Oder hast Du Lust jeden Tag Filter zu putzen: 
Abgesehen davon machen 3 Koi alleine auch kein so schönes Bild in Deinem Teich ( ich denke man sollte einem Koi mindestens 1500-2000 Liter Wasser zur Verfügung stellen.). 
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle folgende Fische nehmen:
Rotaugen und/oder Rotfedern ( fressen aber gerne Pflanzen )
Sonnenbarsch ( zur Geburtenkontrolle )
__ Goldschleie ( ein Blickfang )
__ Moderlieschen ( keine Schnaken im Teich )
Karauschen ( Grundfisch, kann handzahm werden)
__ Shubunkin ( auch ein Blickfang )
__ Bitterling ( sieht im Schwarm auch nett aus )
hier kannst Du Dir eine schöne Wassermannschaft zusammenstellen, die sich problemlos vertragen ( immer mehrere Fische von einer Sorte in den Teich, da die meisten Schwarmfische sind und sich alleine nicht wohlfühlen ).
Von Goldfischen würde ich großen Abstand nehmen, die vermehren sich wie die Karnickel.


----------



## Anguilla (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau / Welche Fische passen ?*

Hallo, Herr Werner.

Rotfedern sind m.e. sehr schöne Fische, vor allem im Sommer wenn die Sonne auf den Teich scheint.(wie der Name schon sagt... rote Flossen)

Jene Fische "stehen" im Gewässer und warten dann auf Futter .

Ob der Sonnenbarsch zur Geburtenkontolle reicht, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Aber __ Hecht und __ Rotfeder geht immer gut (bei sehr grossen Teichen zur Hechtmästung) .

Grüsse, Aalfred


----------

